# Idle flutters



## Golfcoach73 (Jul 9, 2005)

Have a 2001 Altima. When sitting at idle, the rpms flutter quite a bit. It gets less severe with the AC on. I have changed the filters and plugs recently and the prblem has persisted.....any thoughts?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

maybe idle needs adjusted or the TPS or AICV.


----------



## Golfcoach73 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for your reply....where is the adjust on the idle?



mrnoname said:


> maybe idle needs adjusted or the TPS or AICV.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well the idle adjust screw is on the left side of your motor between your last 2 injection tubes. its a flat head screw.


----------

